# Geforce and penguin logo at startup

## petu

Hey!

Is it possible to have penguin logo at startup with Nvidia geforce4? I mean that cool penguin you get with radeon when using framebuffer.

I know that there exists framebuffer for riva/geforce but I had no luck with them  :Sad: 

----------

## metalhedd

I think you have to use the vesafb, i'm using it here with a gf2mx, works fine.

----------

## petu

Thanks for your help but unfortunately I didn't get it working with vesafb. Should I add something to grub config?

----------

## pfeifer

you need to append a vga=<value> to your kernel statment.

where <value> is the resolution/bit depth you want to run:

640x480/8 = 769

640x480/15 = 784

640x480/16 = 785

640x480/24 = 786

800x600/8 = 771

800x600/15 = 787

800x600/16 = 788

800x600/24 = 789

1024x768/8 = 773

1024x768/15 = 790

1024x768/16 = 791

1024x768/24 = 792

so, to do 1024x768 @ 16-bit color do this in menu.lst (grub.conf):

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/<your root> vga=791

plus any other kernel option you may need to pass (ie. ide-scsi)

----------

## petu

 *cigaraficionado wrote:*   

> 
> 
> so, to do 1024x768 @ 16-bit color do this in menu.lst (grub.conf):
> 
> kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/<your root> vga=791
> ...

 

Thank you very much for your help! Now the penguin is shown every time I boot my gentoo box  :Very Happy: 

----------

## floam

any one got codes for over 1024? looks ugly on my 21"

----------

## pfeifer

1280x1024/8=775

1280x1024/15=793

1280x1024/16=794

1280x1024/24=795

1600x1200/8=796

1600x1200/15=797

1600x1200/16=798

1600x1200/24=799

Hope this helps...

_j_

----------

